

Add a Readability button to your website - ronnoch
http://keyboardy.com/web-design/readability-button/

======
kyleslattery
This doesn't make sense at all. If your site isn't readable, or it's too
distracting, maybe you should spend some time figuring out why, rather than
just slapping another button on there.

